# HDR Shootout number....... 101?



## 480sparky (Sep 6, 2013)

Up for a new HDR Shootout?

Here's the 0EV sample image:








Download the 9 SOOC JPEGshttps://www.dropbox.com/s/tfeesm7toxovrd1/HDR Challenge JPEGs.zip here.

Download the 9 SOOC NEFs here. (Note, this a big file, even though it a .zip.  And your software must be able to edit D600 raw files.)


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 6, 2013)

I'll play! A quickee on the laptop while watching "The Great Outdoors" with John Candy. 




D61_7692_694_696_698_700_ HDR tonemapped-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


My process: 

ACR7 Selected 5 of the 9 raw images for widest DR. Saved as .tiff.  
Process .tiff in Photomatix Save to LR
Adjust in LR
Adjust in CS
Export from LR.

Crazy process huh?


----------



## rgregory1965 (Sep 7, 2013)

tag


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 7, 2013)

Nobody else wants to try?


----------



## ShaneF (Sep 7, 2013)

Not sure what I'm doing but here is my version...

My process: 

Photomatrix
Moved some sliders around and voilà i'm a artist!!!





Barn HDR B&amp;W by shutter_shocked1, on Flickr




hdr barn by shutter_shocked1, on Flickr


----------



## HughGuessWho (Sep 7, 2013)

I wanted to try, but I get a virus warning every time I download the zip file.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 7, 2013)

HughGuessWho said:


> I wanted to try, but I get a virus warning every time I download the zip file.



Did you try downloading anyway?


----------



## waiting (Sep 8, 2013)

I gave it a quick shot. Couldn't be bothered fixing the weird colour near the bookshelf.


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 8, 2013)

I hope it isn't cheating to do other heavy photoshopping other than HDR.


----------



## waiting (Sep 8, 2013)

I like that one Gav. Now I look at mine I needed to loose some Saturation.


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 8, 2013)

Alternative, with additional photoshop liberties taken to make a stronger composition (I hate those supporting beam shadows and lower left table! Draw the eye to all the wrong places):


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 8, 2013)

That wasn't a table, I believe it was the hatch to go up or down....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 8, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> That wasn't a table, I believe it was the hatch to go up or down....



It's the stairs going down from the haymow.


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 8, 2013)

Hatch...my seamanship is showing 

Let's see your's Sparky!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 8, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> Hatch...my seamanship is showing
> 
> Let's see your's Sparky!


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 8, 2013)

Me too.




Joe


----------



## vipgraphx (Sep 17, 2013)

Here is mine




barn by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------

